# Linksys EFG120 Firmware



## Daniel Wittberger (16. Januar 2005)

Hi

Ich suche Leute die Erfahrungen mit dem Linksys Produkt efg120 haben. Ich hab leider keinen Durchblick mehr bei dem Firmware Dschungel. Welche Firmware kann ich auf dem Gerät installieren. Soll ich die von der Deutsch Linksys seite nehmen oder die von der Amerikanischen. Und hat jemand von euch die Version 2.5R17 gespeichert? 

/edit: Noch eine Frage. Kennt jemand von euch eine Möglichkeit per Konsole (SSH, Telnet) auf das NAS zuzugreifen.

Besten Dank für Eure Antworten.

Gr33ts
Witti


----------

